# Garage sale find



## adam.w.brymer (May 5, 2018)

I found these bottles at a garage sale today.  Looks like most of them are from the 1940's and a couple Coca colas from the 1930's.  Can anyone suggest how to reapply a paper label on a beer bottle?  Also, how to clean a paper label?  Looks like they have some mold. 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 5, 2018)

Elmer's Acid-Free Rubber Cement, found at most craft/hobby stores, is removable when used sparingly and will never damage the paper for reattaching pieces. For cleaning them, lightly using a white rubber eraser and a Q-tip slightly moistened by hydrogen peroxide or water works.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 5, 2018)

Thanks spiritbear!  I will have to give that a try.  Every bottle I have ever found, the paper label was long gone.   

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 5, 2018)

If you apply too much pressure or liquid, this cleaning method will also remove it. Hah hah. 
I mainly collect paper-label stuff. I like the colours and graphics often present on them.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 5, 2018)

Gottcha!  I can see why they are desired.  They will look good in my future man cave.  Just need to get rid of the wife's junk first

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 6, 2018)

Wouldn't she counter, saying her stuff is not junk, and that your 'junk' needs to go?


----------



## RickNC (May 14, 2018)

Love all those coke bottles.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 14, 2018)

Thanks Rick!  I have been thinking about selling some of them to get my $ back.  However, I'm not sure it is worth my efforts or the best way to sell them.  The shipping cost would probably be more than actual selling price

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickNC (May 24, 2018)

adam.w.brymer said:


> Thanks Rick!  I have been thinking about selling some of them to get my $ back.  However, I'm not sure it is worth my efforts or the best way to sell them.  The shipping cost would probably be more than actual selling price
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Got any NC bottles there?


----------



## adam.w.brymer (May 24, 2018)

RickNC said:


> Got any NC bottles there?


Nope sorry Rick!  Just Louisiana. New Orleans, baton rouge, deridder, and bunkie.  Some are in really good shape, so it has me wondering if some are reproductions.  I'm used to finding bottles in the field all banged up.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Jun 7, 2018)

I found a 1917 coke bottle.  It's not to good of shape a lot of abrasion on the writing.


----------

